# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  жизнь для русских в UK

## waxwing

может быть просто скучаю по родину.. 
несколько месяцев назад, нашёл этот список где-то в интернете. мне очень понравилось.  
А Вы? 
явно, много заметок - глупые, но есть несколько хорошие, смешные примеры.
(особенно 20, 27, 31, 42, 63..) 
более того люблю Russglish (криспсами  ::  )  Вы достаточно долго прожили в UK,если..
1. Вы вежливо извиняетесь, когда вас грубо толкнули
2. Ваше любимое блюдо - вареная морковка
3. Вы знаете имена всех актеров в "Coronation Street"
4. Вы начинаете флиртовать c milkman
5. Сами накручиваете сигареты
6. Питер Мендельсон становится объектом Ваших сексуальных фантазий
7. Начинаете пить только полужирное молоко
8. Предпочитаете ванну душу
9. При встрече с незнакомой женщиной задаете ей вопрос:" А вы еще рожать собираетесь ?"
10. Ваше любимое занятие - косить газоны
11. Вы вытаскиваете санки c чердака, если зимой асфальт немного припорошило снегом 
12. Не голосуете проезжающим мимо машинам
13. Выходя из автобуса говорите: "Thank you driver"
14. Не наступаете впереди стоявшему в очереди на пятки
15. Каждый месяц пересматриваете "С легким паром" и "Служебный роман"
16. Не красите губы красной помадой 
17. Нормальный здоровый американский акцент вызывает у вас аллергическую реакцию и лицо ваше кривится,как от зубной боли
18. Перестаете называть "мобилку" cellular, и привыкаете к такому простому и очевидному для русского "mobile"
19. B споре насчет полезности или вредности roundabouts быстренько кладете оппонентов на обе лопатки, - в пользу первой точки зрения
20. Мерседес-600 или пятилитровый джип, типичная гордость "новорусских", вызывает только удивление, "какая не environment-friendly тачка, и наверное, это же жрет столько топлива!"
21. Mоя посуду, вы набираете полную раковину воды со средсвом для мытья посуды,а потом оттуда её вынимаете всю в пене и не споласкивая ставите сохнуть
22. Каждую ложечку вытираете насухо либо ополаскиваете как следует и ставите "лицом" вниз, чтобы следов не оставалось
23. Eдите хлеб с картошкой
24. Уже не думаете, одеваясь: "Ой нет, это я надевать не буду, а то сразу поймут, что я из России!"
25. Bойдя в поезд, остаетесь в дверях вместо того, чтобы пройти в середину и дать пройти другим
26. Pасстояние от пункта А до Б вы прикидываете в милях, а пиво пьёте пинтами или галлонами 
27. Hачинаете готовиться к Крисмасу сразу после возвращения с летнего отпуска 
28. Cтали забывать предназначение солнечных очков
29. C похмелья вместо любимово пивка вы съедаете английский завтрак и пару бисквитов
30. Cчитаете собаку в квартире извращением
30. По выходным вы перед домом моете свою машину и общаетесь с соседями, которые заняты тем же 
31. Удачная пятница - это та пятница, когда вы поели индийского кари (чем острее, тем лучше) и запили несколькими пинтами пива
32.Pугаете NHS и всгда можете рассказать очередную жуткую историю, которая там призошла
33. C любым человеком, с которым вы общаетесь, вы обсуждаете погоду
34. Уже лет 5 не eздили в бывший СССР. И вас совсем туда не тянет
35. Bсюду берете с собой своего ребёнка (включая рестораны и магазины) начиная с 2 дней
36. Cчитаете абсолютно нормальным ходить по улице с голым животом (для женщин)
37. Hе стараетесь заглянуть в лицо понравившейся вам со спины женщины, т.к. уже приблизительно знаете, что вас ожидает(для мужчин)
38. Приехав в Россию, вы переводите цены в рублях не в доллары, а в фунты
39. Переходя дорогу, смотрите сразу же направо, а не крутите головой по всем сторонам
40. Планируете собственную свадьбу за год до этого события
41. Называя номер своего мобильника своим русским друзьям, говорите "Оу, севен..."
42. Хоть и не интересуетесь футболом, но знаете, кто такой David Beckham, и как зовут обоих его сыновей
43.Приезжая в Россию говорите в русском супермарке "Thanks",а в метро, когда вас толкают отвечаете "Sorry" и улыбаетесь тому, кто случайно встретится с вами взглядом в российском транспорте
44. Уронив яйцо вы говорите oooppsss! а не б$$дь!
45. Услышав пиликание вы начинаете перебегать улицу
46. "Mind the gap" перестает вызывать у вас эротические фантазии
47. Oтправляясь на романтическую прогулку с портвейном в парк, вы пытаетесь узнать во сколько он закрывается
48. Идя по улице, вы улыбаетесь не от хорошего настроения а для камеры
49. Bаш юмор становится тоньше, но шутить вы начинаете глупее и тупее
50. Готовите воскресный ланч, обильно поливая его грэйви
51. Помешанны на римлянах и их образе жизни. Time Team - ваша любимая ТВ передача
52. Открытки подписываете “With love & best wishes from ...”
53. Употребляете слова-паразиты, типа you know, in it man, yeah man
54. Cмотрите "Only Fools & Horses", особенно на заморском отпуске
55. Hазываете своего кота "Darling"
56. Закупаетесь в Sainsbury's, Asda или Tesco (Waitrose - optional) раз или два в неделю
57. Kладете в морозилку вторую буханку хлеба 
58. Eдете в отпуск в Испанию и, услышав там английскую речь в ресторане за соседним столиком, ищете другой ресторан
58. Пишете в своём дневнике по-английски
59. Kоличество комнат в доме определяете количеством спален
60. Kровать шириной в 150см гордо величаете кинг-сайз
61. C легкостью покупаете одежду без примерки (возвращая неподошедшее на сл. день)
62. Hе раздражает отсутствие "нормального" смесителя
63. Eдите в отпуск и обязательно берете зонт от дождя и пачку чая с собой
64. Долго думаете как будет по-русски "roundabout"
65. Перестали реагировать на русскую речь на улице
66. Bаш ребёнок говорит "кадлиться", повторяя за вами
67. Weekend начинается с четверга
68. Hосите пухлый бумажник в одном кармане брюк, а большую связку ключей в другом и все это очень примечательно оттопыривает оба ваши кармана
69. Bсю зиму не глядя на погоду вы носиту легкую спортивную курточку и на голову натягиваете по самые уши лыжную спортивную шапочку
70. Kаждое утро не забываете соорудить на голове прическу с помощью геля
71. Bы или ваши дети начинаете есть шоколадные батончики в любое время суток или как только переступаете порог дома
72. Пьете чай с молоком каждые 15 минут
73. Поход по пабам (переходя из одного в другой) в конце рабочей неделе становится для вас единственным способом relax
74. Весь ноябрь и декабрь вы начинаете лихорадочно экономить на всем, чтобы накопить достаточно денег на подарки многочисленным родственникам
75. Kидаетесь по магазинам на sale уже до 26 декабря
76. Посмотрели Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings и Die Another Day с Питером Броснаном
77. Вас не радражает огромное количество бестолковой информации, получаемой по почте ежедневно ,и которую вы не забываете аккуратно просматривать и прочитывать
78. Забыли, что у вас есть паспорт, а точнее вспоминаете о его существовании только когда выезжаете заграницу
79. Bходя в помещение с улицы говорите "it's f..ng freezing outside", а через час входя в сауну в этом же помещении отмечаете "it's bloody hot in here!" 
80. С утра раздвигая занавески и смотря на пасмурное небо,думаете:What a wonderful day
81. Зимой ходите в летней обуви, a летом - в сапогах и кожаных куртках
82. В супермаркете покупаете зеленые бананы 
83. Даже если больше никогда не увидитесь с человеком, говорите ему "See you later!"
84. Отпуск бронируете за год вперед
85. По выходным посещяете макдональдсы и бургер кинги,стоите в очереди за фиш энд чипсами,не забывая при этом о кебабах
86. Hа ланч у вас всегда есть пакетик с криспсами
87. Hосите кожанные кросовки “а-ля начало восьмидесятых”
88. B декабре идете на на дискотеку в одной рубашке
89. Искренне удивляетесь, что где-то ещё есть места, где мало людей нетрадиционной ориентации или просто непопулярно бить геем
90. Понимаете, что наступила зима по увеличившимся счетам за отопление и что наступило лето, увидев как цена на помидоры в супермаркете снизилась на тридцать пи
91. Hе обращаете внимание на цветущую яблоню в начале февраля
92. Даже не думаете захватить с собой купальник или плавки, если летом едете на юг Англии
93. Живя около моря,предпочитаете купаться в бассейне
94. Покрываете тело неисчислимыми татуировками и пирсингом
95. Hе отмечаете новый год и не дарите подарков на этот праздник
96. Не умете готовить нормальное пюрэ, кроме как из пачки
97. Умеете готовить замечательные скрамбелд эггс
98. Pыгаете за столом и пускаете газы
99. Не помните запах грунтовых помидор и безропотно покупаете овощи, которые по вкусу как трава
100. Bыходя из транспорта вместе с дамой, вы выходите первым и не подаете ей руку(для мужчин)

----------


## DenisM

> может быть я просто скучаю по родине.. 
> несколько месяцев назад нашёл этот список где-то в интернете. мне очень понравилось.  
> А Вам?  Конечно, многие заметки глупые, но есть и несколько хороших и смешных.
> (особенно 20, 27, 31, 42, 63..) 
> более того люблю Russglish (криспсами  )

 Кое-что подошло бы и про жизнь в Штатах   ::  
Например 26, 27, 39, 43, 44, 48, 59, 67, 84, 90

----------


## waxwing

спасибо за исправления, Денис.   :: 
--> нашёл этот     ::   ничего изменилось? 
И почему тут "явно" неправильно? трудно сказать?

----------


## Scorpio

Спасибо, довольно интересные наблюдения.
Хотя некоторые пункты, я признаюсь, недопонял.   

> Вы достаточно долго прожили в UK,если..
> 3. Вы знаете имена всех актеров в "Coronation Street"

 Я смутно припоминаю, что где-то про этот телесериал читал.
Кажется, он длится даже не годы, а десятки лет?   

> 4. Вы начинаете флиртовать c milkman

 Разносчик молока?   

> 6. Питер Мендельсон становится объектом Ваших сексуальных фантазий

 А кто это такой?   

> 8. Предпочитаете ванну душу

 Занятно. Мне казалось, что душ, душевые кабины и т.п. -- это как раз американское, а ванные примерно равно характерны для России и Англии.
Вот привычка умываться, заткнув умывальник пробкой -- это, как я слышал, чисто английское явление.  ::    

> 9. При встрече с незнакомой женщиной задаете ей вопрос:" А вы еще рожать собираетесь ?"

 Какой-то очень странный вопрос (особенно незнакомой женщине)...   

> 14. Не наступаете впереди стоявшему в очереди на пятки

 Ну, это уже явный перебор.   

> 15. Каждый месяц пересматриваете "С легким паром" и "Служебный роман"

 В смысле, из ностальгии?   

> 19. B споре насчет полезности или вредности roundabouts быстренько кладете оппонентов на обе лопатки, - в пользу первой точки зрения

 А что такое roundabouts?   

> 21. Mоя посуду, вы набираете полную раковину воды со средсвом для мытья посуды,а потом оттуда её вынимаете всю в пене и не споласкивая ставите сохнуть

 Неужели действительно моют посуду так? И как-то это плохо стыкуется с пунктом 22...   

> 23. Eдите хлеб с картошкой

 Кошмар...   

> 30. Cчитаете собаку в квартире извращением

 А где же их держат?   

> 36. Cчитаете абсолютно нормальным ходить по улице с голым животом (для женщин)

 Это смотря насколько голый живот.  :: 
Если на женщине только лифчик/топ -- так это и в России давно не редкость.   

> 37. Hе стараетесь заглянуть в лицо понравившейся вам со спины женщины, т.к. уже приблизительно знаете, что вас ожидает(для мужчин)

 Это каким же надо обладать опытом, чтобы судить о лице по спине!   

> 42. Хоть и не интересуетесь футболом, но знаете, кто такой David Beckham, и как зовут обоих его сыновей

 Даже я это знаю, хотя очень мало интересуюсь футболом.   

> 45. Услышав пиликание вы начинаете перебегать улицу

 Не понял. Может быть, там светофоры со звуковым сопровождением?   

> 46. "Mind the gap" перестает вызывать у вас эротические фантазии

 Ну это тоже, принаюсь, непонятно.   

> 57. Kладете в морозилку вторую буханку хлеба

 Хлеб -- в морозилку???   

> 73. Поход по пабам (переходя из одного в другой) в конце рабочей неделе становится для вас единственным способом relax

 Увы, это равно справедливо для многих в России ;(   

> 76. Посмотрели Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings и Die Another Day с Питером Броснаном

 По этому пункту я точно выхожу англичанином...   

> 77. Вас не радражает огромное количество бестолковой информации, получаемой по почте ежедневно ,и которую вы не забываете аккуратно просматривать и прочитывать

 Как и по этому...   

> 95. Hе отмечаете новый год и не дарите подарков на этот праздник

 А волт это зря...   

> 97. Умеете готовить замечательные скрамбелд эггс

 Кстати, это яйца всмятку? Или что-то другое?   

> 98. Pыгаете за столом и пускаете газы

 Хочется надеяться, что это необязательный критерий  ::  
В целом мысли интересные -- но есть ощущение, что в России составитель этого списка не был оченгь давно (действительно, как минимум 5 лет).

----------


## Tu-160

> Originally Posted by waxwing  4. Вы начинаете флиртовать с milkman   Разносчик молока?

 Дядя-молочник  ::    

> [quote:1txkzzck]14. Не наступаете впереди стоявшему в очереди на пятки

 Ну, это уже явный перебор.[/quote:1txkzzck]
Ну, если бы кто-то не наступал мне на пятки в очереди, я бы сразу это отметил. А то задолбали уже все под ухом дышать.   

> [quote:1txkzzck]37. Hе стараетесь заглянуть в лицо понравившейся вам со спины женщины, т.к. уже приблизительно знаете, что вас ожидает(для мужчин)

 Это каким же надо обладать опытом, чтобы судить о лице по спине![/quote:1txkzzck]
Может, у них там все женщины на одно лицо? Кто их знает, этих англичан…   

> [quote:1txkzzck]57. Kладете в морозилку вторую буханку хлеба

 Хлеб -- в морозилку???[/quote:1txkzzck]
Насчёт морозилки не знаю, но просто в холодильнике он не черствеет долго. Жалко только твёрдый становится из-за холода.   

> [quote:1txkzzck]97. Умеете готовить замечательные скрамбелд эггс

 Кстати, это яйца всмятку? Или что-то другое?[/quote:1txkzzck]
По-моему, они, родимые, и есть*. Никогда бы не подумал, что для России это в новинку. 
_______
*one of those rare cases when “есть” means “is/are”  ::

----------


## waxwing

> Спасибо, довольно интересные наблюдения.
> Хотя некоторые пункты, я признаюсь, недопонял.

 это не неожиданный (можно написать так?)
во-первых, как ты правильно заметил, этот список - старый. Лет пять, я согласен.
во-вторых, я уже сказал, что многие заметки глупые  ::    

> Я смутно припоминаю, что где-то про этот телесериал читал.
> Кажется, он длится даже не годы, а десятки лет?

 да, лет пятдесять, кажется.   

> Разносчик молока?

 да   

> Питер Мендельсон
> ..
> А кто это такой?

 политик .. не очень интересно  ::    

> Originally Posted by waxwing  8. Предпочитаете ванну душу   Занятно. Мне казалось, что душ, душевые кабины и т.п. -- это как раз американское, а ванные примерно равно характерны для России и Англии.
> Вот привычка умываться, заткнув умывальник пробкой -- это, как я слышал, чисто английское явление.

 согласен, наверно это не разница Россия/Англиа. Между прочим, почему без пробки в России?  ::    

> Originally Posted by waxwing  9. При встрече с незнакомой женщиной задаете ей вопрос:" А вы еще рожать собираетесь ?"   Какой-то очень странный вопрос (особенно незнакомой женщине)...

 ещё раз согласен  .. может быть, она толстая  ::  (я знаю ..)   

> А что такое roundabouts?

 не могу перевести  ::  ... но есть такое, в россии    

> Originally Posted by waxwing  21. Mоя посуду, вы набираете полную раковину воды со средсвом для мытья посуды,а потом оттуда её вынимаете всю в пене и не споласкивая ставите сохнуть   Неужели действительно моют посуду так? И как-то это плохо стыкуется с пунктом 22...

 оч спорный вопрос  ::  когда я был мальчиком, никогда так. мы всегда споласкивали. а щас знаю, что много из моих друзей не споласкивают  ::    

> Originally Posted by waxwing  23. Eдите хлеб с картошкой   Кошмар...

 как кошмар? на самом деле, мы редко едим хлеб с картошкой вместе. Наверно, это "старая традиция" - мой отец очень любил, если я не ошибаюсь.   

> 76. Посмотрели Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings и Die Another Day с Питером Броснаном
> 			
> 		  По этому пункту я точно выхожу англичанином...

 Да, я посмотрел "с лёгким паром", "ночной дозор" итд .. значит я русский  ::    

> 95. Hе отмечаете новый год и не дарите подарков на этот праздник
> 			
> 		  А волт это зря...

 волт = вот ?
ведь новый год в англии - это праздник. однако, подарков мы не дарим - они правы.   

> 97. Умеете готовить замечательные скрамбелд эггс
> 			
> 		  Кстати, это яйца всмятку? Или что-то другое?

 не точно, как-то "смешанные" яйцы. Не помню если у вас есть такои... может быть один раз съел там .. мне трудно объяснить по-русски.

----------


## N

> согласен, наверно это не разница Россия/Англиа. Между прочим, почему без пробки в России?

 Это от широты русской души всё идёт. Типа у нас воды этой - хоть залейся.  ::   
А у вас там на воду кажется счётчики стоят  ::

----------


## BETEP

@waxwing: Что примечательно, латвийцам в Британии и британцам в Латвии не приходится пересчитывать цены.  ::    

> не могу перевести  ... но есть такое, в россии

 Думаю, что в данном случае roundabout = круговое движение 
В Британии многие перекрёстки выглядят вот так и это помогает обойтись без светофора (видимо это и есть первая точка зрения  ::  ).    

> не точно, как-то "смешанные" яйцы. Не помню если у вас есть такои... может быть один раз съел там .. мне трудно объяснить по-русски.

 Это называется омлет.   

> А у вас там на воду кажется счётчики стоят

 А у вас не стоят!!!???  ::

----------


## JJ

> А у вас не стоят!!!???

 Некоторые ставят. На горячую воду, холодная стоит в разы дешевле. Это позволяет окупить стоимость счётчика примерно за год, если в квартире прописано несколько человек. А у меня - нет. Нафига? Я плачу около 800 руб., это <$30, за ВСЁ - электричество, отопление, вода горячая, вода холодная - в квартире прописан я один, а живёт нас там четверо. Нафига мне счётчик? Чтобы потом пробкой умывальник затыкать? Негигиенично это  ::  Я даже ванну люблю принимать в проточной воде.

----------


## JJ

> Originally Posted by waxwing  согласен, наверно это не разница Россия/Англиа. Между прочим, почему без пробки в России?    Это от широты русской души всё идёт. Типа у нас воды этой - хоть залейся.

 Не широты души ради, а гигиены для.  ::  Умываться надо только в проточной воде.

----------


## BETEP

@JJ: У нас прописку давно отменили, но можно по желанию зарегистрировать своё место жительства. У нас бы давно накатили балон если бы кому-то пришлось платить за расходуемую кем-то воду (у нас даже отключались от общей антенны за которую нужно платить примерно 0.50 Ls в месяц). Летом я плачу за городскую квартиру примерно 18Ls (30 EUR) в месяц, а зимой до 50Ls (85 EUR). Электричество и газ оплачивается отдельно.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Спасибо, довольно интересные наблюдения.
> Хотя некоторые пункты, я признаюсь, недопонял.   это не неожиданный (можно написать так?)

 "Это не неожиданность"
или, лучше, "это не сюрприз".   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio        Originally Posted by waxwing  8. Предпочитаете ванну душу   Занятно. Мне казалось, что душ, душевые кабины и т.п. -- это как раз американское, а ванные примерно равно характерны для России и Англии.
> Вот привычка умываться, заткнув умывальник пробкой -- это, как я слышал, чисто английское явление.    согласен, наверно это не разница Россия/Англиа. Между прочим, почему без пробки в России?

 Почему в России предпочитают умываться под струей воды?
Ну, во-первых, это вопрос привычки. Потом, так все-таки гигиеничнее. А про то, что такое "водные счетчики", у нас долго не было известно вообще.   

> А что такое roundabouts?

 Если такая кольцеобразная дорога, как на снимке у Ветра, то это обычно называется просто "кольцо". В Москве таких транспортных узлов вполне достаточно (хотя далеко не все такие красивые, как на фото).   

> Неужели действительно моют посуду так? И как-то это плохо стыкуется с пунктом 22...

 *многие* из моих друзей не споласкивают 
"щас" вместо "сейчас" -- надеюсь, намеренная ошибка?  ::    

> [quote:2m3u0ff7]
> 95. Hе отмечаете новый год и не дарите подарков на этот праздник

 волт = вот ?
[/quote:2m3u0ff7] 
Да, описка.   

> [quote:2m3u0ff7]
> 97. Умеете готовить замечательные скрамбелд эггс

 не точно, как-то "смешанные" яйцы. Не помню если у вас есть такои... может быть один раз съел там .. мне трудно объяснить по-русски.[/quote:2m3u0ff7] 
Хмм, может быть все-таки имеется в виду омлет?
А что такое тогда по английски "omelette" (вроде бы есть такое слово)?

----------


## waxwing

Scorpio, спасибо за исправления.   

> Почему в России предпочитают умываться под струей воды?
> Ну, во-первых, это вопрос привычки. Потом, так все-таки гигиеничнее.

 Считаешь ли вы, что наш образ не гигиеничный? почему?   

> А что такое roundabouts?

  

> Если такая кольцеобразная дорога, как на снимке у Ветра, то это обычно называется просто "кольцо". В Москве таких транспортных узлов вполне достаточно (хотя далеко не все такие красивые, как на фото).

 снимок смешной, а не типичный .. обычно кольцы в Англии не так сложно строили  ::    

> "щас" вместо "сейчас" -- надеюсь, намеренная ошибка?

 да, намеренная .. простите  ::    

> 97. Умеете готовить замечательные скрамбелд эггс
> 			
> 		  [quote:ndzh7esh]
> Кстати, это яйца всмятку? Или что-то другое?

  

> не точно, как-то "смешанные" яйцы. Не помню если у вас есть такои... может быть один раз съел там .. мне трудно объяснить по-русски.

 Хмм, может быть все-таки имеется в виду омлет?
А что такое тогда по английски "omelette" (вроде бы есть такое слово)?[/quote:ndzh7esh] 
да, по-английски точно так. хотя слово французское. И хотя скрамбелд эггс подобные омлету, это другое блюдо. чуть вкуснее  ::

----------


## JJ

> @JJ: У нас прописку давно отменили, но можно по желанию зарегистрировать своё место жительства.

 В этом случае прописка используется для расчёта потребления услуг. Я около года жил без прописки - проблем нет. Разве что без неё кредиты не дают.  ::    

> если бы кому-то пришлось платить за расходуемую кем-то воду

 У нас поступают проще: берут среднее потребление и из него считают цену на услуги. Это как шведский стол. Кто меньше съел не возмущается ведь что с него много взяли.  ::   ::   ::  С моей точки зрения - так правильнее. Не нужно кормить кучу людей, которые продают, ставят счётчики, проверяют, ремонтируют... т.е. занимаются бесполезной работой. Да, без счётчиков при оплате исходят из нормы расхода воды около 200 литров на человека в день.   

> Летом я плачу за городскую квартиру примерно 18Ls (30 EUR) в месяц, а зимой до 50Ls (85 EUR). Электричество и газ оплачивается отдельно.

 Ужас. И это при том, что в отличие от вас, у нас отопительный сезон начался в середине сентября, а закончится в апреле. Кстати, в 800 рублей, что я плачу, входит и электричество и газ, ну газ-то вобще копейки...

----------


## BETEP

> снимок смешной, а не типичный .. обычно кольцы в Англии не так сложно строили

 Смотря по какому маршруту ездить.  ::  
Correction: обычно, кольца в Англии не так сложно строили   

> И хотя скрамбелд эггс подобные омлету, это другое блюдо. чуть вкуснее

 Одним словом это неправильно приготовленый омлет.  ::  
Correction: хотя скрамбелд эггс и похожи на омлет, это другое блюдо.   

> У нас поступают проще: берут среднее потребление и из него считают цену на услуги.

 Когда-то у нас было так же, но потом стоимость услуг увеличилась и люди начали считать деньги. У нас обычно раз в пять лет вызывают человека и он сам ставит новые (проверенные) счётчики и уносит старые. Вся услуга стоит около 15Ls. Я уверен, что я эти деньги "отбиваю" легко за один зимний сезон, поскольку никто бы не старался экономить без счётчика.   

> Ужас.

 Это с какой стороны посмотреть. У водопроводов и котельных появились хоть какие-то деньги и они проводят ремонт, меняют насосы, трубы и т.п. Зайди в свой теплоузел или станцию второго подъёма и прикинь сколько она ещё протянет. Дальше есть три варианта:
1. Сидеть, как Приморье, без воды и электричества
2. Платить по 1000EUR и более в месяц
3. Копать колодец и покупать "буржуйку" 
При этом я сомневаюсь, что кто-то даст кредит под гарантии местного правительства или под залог водопровода. Тем более никто не купит водопровод поскольку он не приносит хоть какую прибыль и права собственности в России очень зыбки.   

> Кстати, в 800 рублей, что я плачу, входит и электричество и газ, ну газ-то вобще копейки...

 Газ и у нас стоит не дорого (около 20Ls в год), а электричество 0.045Ls/kWh -> 100kWh = 4.45Ls (8 EUR)

----------


## waxwing

> Originally Posted by waxwing  И хотя скрамбелд эггс подобные омлету, это другое блюдо. чуть вкуснее    Одним словом это неправильно приготовленый омлет.

 ЛОЛ .. я бы сказал - наоборот  ::    

> Correction

 большое спасибо!

----------


## JJ

> Это с какой стороны посмотреть. У водопроводов и котельных появились хоть какие-то деньги и они проводят ремонт, меняют насосы, трубы и т.п. Зайди в свой теплоузел или станцию второго подъёма и прикинь сколько она ещё протянет. Дальше есть три варианта:
> 1. Сидеть, как Приморье, без воды и электричества
> 2. Платить по 1000EUR и более в месяц
> 3. Копать колодец и покупать "буржуйку"

 Блин, как из Латвии Россия страшно выглядит!  ::  На самом деле Приморье это исключение из правила. Да и у нас, ещё лет 5-7 назад  твои 3 варианта были очень кстати, казалось что всё к этому и идёт. Но всё утряслось - видимо деньги нашли  ::  - и теплотрассы отремонтировали и котельные и дороги.

----------


## net surfer

> Но всё утряслось - видимо деньги нашли :) - и теплотрассы отремонтировали и котельные и дороги.

 Хм, во всё могу поверить, но дороги... Не верю! :)

----------


## JJ

> Хм, во всё могу поверить, но дороги... Не верю!

 Года четыре назад занялись. Тогда готовились к 300-летию города, ну и начали порядок наводить... Так что сейчас дороги в более-менее приличном состоянии - не все, конечно, но большая часть. Ещё  объездную строят чтоб транзитный транспорт через город не шёл, не МКАД конечно, но всё-таки для города с 200 тыс. населением... мост там построили, готово уже километров 30 дороги... Хоть что-то власти правильно делают.  ::

----------


## BETEP

> Блин, как из Латвии Россия страшно выглядит!  На самом деле Приморье это исключение из правила. Да и у нас, ещё лет 5-7 назад  твои 3 варианта были очень кстати, казалось что всё к этому и идёт. Но всё утряслось - видимо деньги нашли  - и теплотрассы отремонтировали и котельные и дороги.

 Приморье это просто самый тяжёлый случай. Я говорю о тенденции. Я был на объектах коммунального хозяйства в нескольких российских городах поэтому знаю о чём говорю. У нас во многих маленьких городах именно такая же ситуация за исключением того, что есть реальная возможность взять кредит поскольку коммунальное хозяйство всёже не является убыточным. В Риге постепенно меняют магистральные трубы и производят модернизацию оборудования. Эти работы стоят огромных денег и даже столица не может себе позволить заменить всё за несколько лет.
Если у вас всё так быстро отремонтировали да ещё и к праздникам, то тем более не стоит радоваться, потому что чудес не бывает и эти ржавые железные трубы завёрнутые в стекловату всё равно скоро сгниют и опять надо будет искать деньги. К этому времени уже надо будет менять что-то другое и т.д. Обычно это превращается в так называемую лавину отказов. И это при том, что стоимость ресурсов постоянно ростёт.
Я не стану утверждать, что нигде и ничего не делается, но на мой взгляд отношение к коммунальному хозяйству в России остаётся достаточно небрежным.

----------


## net surfer

> Тогда готовились к 300-летию города, ну и начали порядок наводить...

 А, ну раз в 100 лет вполне реально :)
Тут недавно где-то читал, вроде в Нижнем, мэр застал рабочих которые клали асфальт прям после дождя в лужи, а чуть позже по нему уже машины ездили.

----------


## Scorpio

Кстати, в Москве во многих новых домах (например, у меня) водные счетчики стоят изначально. И исправно щелкают, отсчитывая кубометры воды. Другое дело, что мало кто по ним платит -- я, например, предпочитаю платить по некой стандартной ставке. Хотя, возможно, платить по счетчику было б дешевле.

----------


## net surfer

По-моему в новых домах сейчас обязательно ставят счетчики и на газ и на воду.

----------


## JJ

> Я говорю о тенденции. Я был на объектах коммунального хозяйства в нескольких российских городах поэтому знаю о чём говорю.

 Я живу в российском городе, пользуюсь услугами коммунального хозяйства и поэтому пишу о том что вижу. Так вот, тенденция в последние 5 лет как раз обратная! Рост ВВП Свердловской области в последние несколько лет где-то в районе 10-15% в год( в этом году меньше) - на столько же наверняка увеличиваются поступления в бюджет - а реально больше за счет вывода капиталов из тени и улучшения работы налоговой инспекции.  ::   

> В Риге постепенно меняют магистральные трубы и производят модернизацию оборудования. .....
> Если у вас всё так быстро отремонтировали да ещё и к праздникам, то тем более не стоит радоваться, потому что чудес не бывает и эти ржавые железные трубы завёрнутые в стекловату всё равно скоро сгниют и опять надо будет искать деньги.

 Да не к праздникам, праздники закончились 3 года назад, тенденция осталась. После праздников всё продолжается. А на счёт труб... в Ебурге, например, сейчас ложат антикоррозийные трубы. У нас пока нет.  

> Я не стану утверждать, что нигде и ничего не делается, но на мой взгляд отношение к коммунальному хозяйству в России остаётся достаточно небрежным.

 Россия большая. Везде всё по-разному.

----------


## JJ

> Тут недавно где-то читал, вроде в Нижнем, мэр застал рабочих которые клали асфальт прям после дождя в лужи, а чуть позже по нему уже машины ездили.

 По мэру?  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by alexei  Тут недавно где-то читал, вроде в Нижнем, мэр застал рабочих которые клали асфальт прям после дождя в лужи, а чуть позже по нему уже машины ездили.   По мэру? :lol:

 LOL
Закатали бы мэра, никто бы про это и не узнал :)

----------


## Indra

Мне за похожим примером далеко ходить не надо: три шага от работы. Клали у нас гастарбайтеры асфальт, им же все по барабану, лишь бы выглядело. Яму глубиной с полметра и диаметром в метр они ухитрились аккуратно затянуть корочкой асфальта, не засыпав. Он неделю держался, потом какой-то особо несчастливый пешеход, или особо увесистый, вернул яму к исходному виду, но позже ее все-таки засыпали.

----------


## Sakura



----------


## MikeM

> 46. "Mind the gap" перестает вызывать у вас эротические фантазии
> 			
> 		  Ну это тоже, принаюсь, непонятно.

 "Mind the gap" is what you hear 1000 times in an hour in the London's subway (or tube as Londoners call it). Recorded voice says it every time when the train doors open... In other words watch your step and don't fall in the gap between the train and the platform... They also have plackards with this text posted all over and you can buy them in tourist stores as one of the popular London souvenirs...

----------


## mishau_

Сколько ни пытались перевести ДЕЗы на коммерческую основу, так ничего и не выходит. Все они дотационные и их главная задача это удвоить численность "Единой России", а также написать на каждой спортплощадке "Единая Россия - Великая Россия". Сейчас опять хотят те же ДЕЗы сделать коммерческими. Возможно снова не получится, потому что, с одной стороны чиновники хотят, чтобы ДЕЗы стали приносить доход, а с другой - этими ДЕЗами управлять, что несовместимо в нашей стране. Короче жить по-социалистически, а зарабатывать по-капиталистически. А еще есть ЧОПы - частные охранные предприятия. Дотационные.  Предполагается, они должны нас охранять, помогать милиции. А чем они занимаются? Правильно - расклеивают листовки и плакаты "Единой России". 
Федеральный норматив потребления воды на одного человека составляет 285 литров. В москве - 320 л., плюс 20% на внутридомовые нужды, итого - 384 л. Это чрезмерно много, хотя я могу выяснить поточнее.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Одна знакомая хотела чтобы я написал: 
scrambled eggs v это яичница-болтунья, в отличие от обычной яичницы в ней белок и желток перемешаны,  а в отличие от омлета в ней нет молока, только яйца.

----------


## Scorpio

> Сколько ни пытались перевести ДЕЗы на коммерческую основу, так ничего и не выходит. Все они дотационные и их главная задача это удвоить численность "Единой России", а также написать на каждой спортплощадке "Единая Россия - Великая Россия". Сейчас опять хотят те же ДЕЗы сделать коммерческими. Возможно снова не получится, потому что, с одной стороны чиновники хотят, чтобы ДЕЗы стали приносить доход, а с другой - этими ДЕЗами управлять, что несовместимо в нашей стране.

 Нет, не в этом дело. Просто мне вообще непонятно, как вообще можно сделать ДЭЗы рыночными. Для рыночного хозяйства нужна конкуренция, а как сделать конкурентным ЖКХ? К одному жилому дому не протянешь несколько коммерческих водопроводов (или канализаций).   

> А еще есть ЧОПы - частные охранные предприятия. Дотационные.  Предполагается, они должны нас охранять, помогать милиции. А чем они занимаются? Правильно - расклеивают листовки и плакаты "Единой России".

 Что это еще за "дотационные" ЧОПы?   

> Федеральный норматив потребления воды на одного человека составляет 285 литров. В москве - 320 л., плюс 20% на внутридомовые нужды, итого - 384 л. Это чрезмерно много, хотя я могу выяснить поточнее.

 А этот норматив рассчитан на какой период?

----------


## mishau_

> Просто мне вообще непонятно, как вообще можно сделать ДЭЗы рыночными. Для рыночного хозяйства нужна конкуренция, а как сделать конкурентным ЖКХ? К одному жилому дому не протянешь несколько коммерческих водопроводов (или канализаций).

 ДЕЗ - это дирекция единого заказчика. Это значит, что они должны искать для нас, жителей (язык не поворачивается сказать жильцов), компании по обслуживанию. Сама дирекция должна брать деньги только за наем и за оплату жилья. За воду деньги уходят в "мосводоканал", за отопление - в "мосгортепло", за телевидение - в "мостелеком", за радио - в "мосрадиотранс" и т.п. Но техническое обслуживание осуществляется сотрудникаи дирекции, т.е. пьяными васьками. К сожалению с коммерцией не все так просто. У нас есть привычка делать деньги на нуждах людей, поэтому если запустить частный сектор вот так сразу на этот политгон ЖКХ,  все что они сделают будет трехкратное взвинчивание цен. Реальные выход из сложившейся ситуации - это товарищества собственников жилья (ТСЖ), которые подбирали бы себе компании для техобслуживание и эти компании держали бы строгий отчет перед своими нанимателями. 
Но для этого необходимо решить ряд неподъемных задач. Заставить работать правовую систему. Заставить монополистов бесплатно делиться информацией на законодательном уровне и в электронном виде. Привлечь реальных частников в этот бизнес. Сейчавс теряются миллионы рублей, а что не теряется идет в оплату загран командировок чиновников и на привлечение новых членов в партию Единая Россия по разнарядке. Без всех надлежащих мер коммерческий ДЕЗ останется никому не подотчетным монополистом, продолжающим решать задачи партии и правительства на местах и далее просто будет взвинчивать цены.    

> Что это еще за "дотационные" ЧОПы?

 Это частные охранные предприятия, которые получают деньги из местного бюджета. Лицензирование, как я понял, зависит от местной власти, а не от федеральной милиции.   

> А этот норматив рассчитан на какой период?

 285-320 литров в сутки

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Scorpio! Ты изменился! Это ты на танке?

----------


## Scorpio

@Kalinka: Ну да, это я. Впечатляюще, правда?  ::    

> Просто мне вообще непонятно, как вообще можно сделать ДЭЗы рыночными. Для рыночного хозяйства нужна конкуренция, а как сделать конкурентным ЖКХ? К одному жилому дому не протянешь несколько коммерческих водопроводов (или канализаций). 
> 			
> 		  ДЕЗ - это дирекция единого заказчика. Это значит, что они должны искать для нас, жителей (язык не поворачивается сказать жильцов), компании по обслуживанию. Сама дирекция должна брать деньги только за наем и за оплату жилья. За воду деньги уходят в "мосводоканал", за отопление - в "мосгортепло", за телевидение - в "мостелеком", за радио - в "мосрадиотранс" и т.п.

 А зачем тогда ввели ЕИРЦ-ы (Единые Рассчетные Центры)? У нас только через них осуществляется оплата всех услуг.   

> К сожалению с коммерцией не все так просто. У нас есть привычка делать деньги на нуждах людей, поэтому если запустить частный сектор вот так сразу на этот политгон ЖКХ,  все что они сделают будет трехкратное взвинчивание цен.

 Вот и я про это.   

> Реальные выход из сложившейся ситуации - это товарищества собственников жилья (ТСЖ), которые подбирали бы себе компании для техобслуживание и эти компании держали бы строгий отчет перед своими нанимателями.

 Просто мне кажется малореалуемой ситуация, когда один дом обслуживает одна компания, а соседний дом -- другая. Как это технически сделать?   

> А этот норматив рассчитан на какой период?
> 			
> 		  285-320 литров в сутки

 Это на одного человека или на одну семью?! Даже на семью получается как-то многовато?

----------


## mishau_

> А зачем тогда ввели ЕИРЦ-ы (Единые Рассчетные Центры)? У нас только через них осуществляется оплата всех услуг.

 Хороший вопрос зачем. Это я знаю. 
1) Заставить платить за все сразу, а если я не согласен, с одной позицией, выходит, мне все равно надо платить или вообще не платить. Идея просто подкупает своей гениальной продуманностью - человек возмутился не хочет платить за отключенную воду, а ему бац! и телефон отрубают (в придачу со светом). 
2) Для того чтобы прибрать к рукам все финансовые потоки из ДЕЗов. Как известно, все деньги города проходят через один единственный банк - Банк Москвы. Но там деньги на транзитном счете разделятся пропорционально ( ? ) начислениям и распределяются по поставщикам. Я осведомлен, что при такой системе пропадают миллионы рублей. Но где они? Точно не в мелких карманах руководителей ДЕЗов.   
Даже прямые расчеты с поставщиками якобы запрещены, хотя на деле без этого обойтись нельзя. Отнимать и делить, вот какое правило. Я должен иметь право оплатить так как желаю, но с меня за это возьмут 3 процента комисиионных. Мосэнерго совсместно с МТУ дружно послали эту инициативу к черту и правильно сделали. МТУ всегда недополучали деньги, когда имели возможность напрямую отключить телефон и при пропорциолнальной системе они бы были в проигрыше. Тоже самое с Мосэнерго и их счетчиками и отключением света.  
Так что ЕИРЦ у нас - это дитя в инвалидной коляске. 
Кстати счета за квартиру по почтовым ящикам разносит кто? Правильно - те же сотрудники ЧОПов.   

> а соседний дом -- другая. Как это технически сделать?

 Посмотрите на Алые Паруса, например. На прочие дома. На домофон который у вас в квартире. На интернет, который у вас дома.     

> Это на одного человека или на одну семью?! Даже на семью получается как-то многовато?

 На человека. Оплата за потребление воды считается по формуле цена умноженная на число персон.

----------

